# Does anyone know how long the wait is for IVF on the NHS?



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I was just wondering how long I will have to wait to get IVF through the NHS. Does anyone know the wait time? And how long did you ladies have to wait before you received it? I have seen on the forum that some people were given IVF straight away and some had to wait 2 years!

Here is a brief back story if it helps:

TTC for 5 years, All my tests have come back fine, DH's count is low as well as his motility. Currently taking 50mg of Clomid until April for Unexplained reasons. I live in the berkshire area.

(Hope this helps)

If anyone could please give me a bit of advice then that would be great.

Hope everyone is well!! x


----------



## Holly1978 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi hopeful, as I understand it, each NHS 'borough' is different. I am in north west and I know that my particular area is 6 months whilst a area 15 miles away has no waiting list at all. They all have different policies on how many attempts/criteria too. Have a look at the link below for your area. Hope this helps. Good luck xx 
http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/niac_2/ccg_details


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Holly,

Thank you for your help! I hate that they give different treatments depending on where you live, the nhs should give people from every area the same treatment. My criteria seems a lot stricter compared to where I have moved from. I wish I just stayed in that area now!  x


----------



## Holly1978 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's a rubbish postcode lottery isn't it.  We get treated differently to get help in having our children in the first place, then we get treated differently all over again when all we want is the best education for them and school catchment areas say no! 
Fingers crossed you get sorted soon x


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

I know it's crazy! I really would love to meet the people that make these ridiculous discussions. They are clearly people that have never had issues with infertility.

Thanks Holly, I hope everything works our for you too  x


----------



## Holly1978 (Dec 2, 2013)

I,m actually pregnant. 9 weeks - still a long way to go. Very lucky so far with bfp first attempt. So hang in there - I know some ladies get a bfn or have multiple attempts but there are a few who get a bfp first time around.  By the way if you get any other answers to your waiting list question and want to check someone's location...click on there user name...sometimes they populate their location (I didn't) x


----------



## localgirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello Hopeful, the other ladies are right that it's a postcode lottery but in fact I live in Oxfordshire, and I think the rules are similar for Berkshire.  I wasn't eligible for NHS treatment unfortunately as although I was only 34 years old when we had tests to show my DP had oligoasthenozoospermia we had only been trying for 2 years, and the rules for this region are that you have to have been trying for at least 3 years and the woman has to be under 35 when treatment starts - no way we could tick all the boxes. The good news, though, is that our local  unit, the Oxford Fertility Unit, has no waiting list for NHS or private treatment.  They are a big unit and I know that they cover some of Berkshire, too (they have a satellite unit in Reading), so if you happen to be referred to them then you shouldn't have to wait very long before your initial appointment.    The issue then is that you have to wait for confirmation of your NHS funding from your PCT before you can actually start the treatment.

It sounds as if you would meet the very restrictive criteria for our region, so well done!  Do you know where your GP has referred you to?  I can certainly recommend OFU - their success rates are very good and they managed to get me pregnant with twins on our first FET following one fresh cycle!


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Ah that's brilliant news Holly, Congratulations! It's nice to know that there is hope out there. Thank you for all your advice, you've been a massive help  x

Hey Localgirl,

Sorry to hear about your experience with the nhs. I think it's horrendous how they can pick and choose like that. Thank you for your advice also, it's definitely giving me more hope knowing that I may be eligible. I am currently seeing a fertility doctor in the maidenhead area but I know that if they accept me for IVF, I have a choice of carrying it out at other facilities. I think I will definitely be choosing Oxford as I've heard good things about it.

I hope that your baby jouney is going well now xx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Hopeful,

As others have said the wait depends on area etc but to make sure you can get started ASAP you need to make sure you have all the blood tests required which include all the fertility ones (FSH, Progesterone etc) and also there are other ones like rubella etc.  try and find out what you need to get started so you can make sure that you have everything up to date.    

Also, you will need to have a scan to make sure you don't have any fibroids or cysts that might need treating first.  Get to your GP and start demanding referrals and blood tests!  

I first went to my GP in January 2012.  A year later I finally had my laparoscopy in Jan 2013 and last year I had 6 NHS funded IUI cycles.  Now I am doing my first IVF cycle so it has taken two years to get here, although 18 months is probably fairer as once I got my referral to the Fertility clinic they have been amazing.

If your DH has some sperm issues, have you got him taking extra zinc?  Recommend Proxeed sachets for him too, my DH went from 3 million to 50 million after 2 months on this.  Seems to have mixed reviews online but no harm in trying.  Also recommend you feed him plenty of broccoli and cabbage!  Even if you have IVF or ICSI you still want the sperm to be as good as possible!  

I've been taking Royal Jelly, CoEQ10 and Zinc and today I had 23 eggs retrieved.  Lots of girls recommend these supplements, you can google them and see what you think! 

Good luck! 

Xx


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Beandreaming,

Thank you for your advice. I will definitely be checking beforehand to make sure the doctors have covered all areas before making a referral. 


Wow 3 million to 50 million is amazing! I have googled Proxeed and it seems pretty interesting and definitely worth the try! Especially if it improved your DH's sperm by that amount.

Thank you for suggesting the other supplements as well  


Fingers crossed that everything goes well with the IVF and you get your BFP!!

Please keep us updated on your progress, and wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Hopeful,

In West Sussex we were referred to specialist GP last summer all tests and scans completed by end of November and funding request submitted by GP start of December.  

We were lucky and received a call on 20/12/13 to say it had been approved and given a choice of 3 clinics. We asked for the Agora in Hove and they called me last week and booked us in. It was super quick and we had our first appointment this week.

Lots of luck x


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Lucky34,

Thank you 
Wow that is really quick! Congratulations on getting referred, I bet your relieved that they are moving you forward now. Do you know how many IVF cycles they will fund for you? I hope all goes well x


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Hopeful,

I've just dug out my file to see what tests we had done prior to treatment and they were:

FSH (day 2-4 of cycle)
LH
Rubella Antibody Screening 
Liver function profile
HIV and Hepatitis B & C (DH had to have all these as well)

We also had 3 months of day 21 progesterone (so they could see if I was ovulating) and we paid privately to have an AMH test done as our NHS does not cover that test where we live.  AMH is anti-mullarian hormone and gives a good indication of ovarian egg reserve, it can be helpful to them for working out your treatment protocol for IVF (as they don't want to overstimulate you if you have high AMH and vice versa).

Also you need sperm analysis but as you know your DH has a low sperm count I am guessing he has had one.  We were told to bear in mind that sperm counts can change pretty much on a daily basis and seems there is a lot you can do to give it a lift! (Zinc!)

If you are planning to have any cycles of IUI before IVF you also need to make sure your tubes are clear via HSG, Hycosy or Laparoscopy.  The Laparoscopy is the most invasive but also the most helpful as they can see (and remove) any endometriosis and have a good look at the health of the womb.  Also like I said before an ovarian scan is also helpful as they can look at the ovaries and see if there are any signs of PCOS etc.

Also make sure you keep up to date with smear tests as you won't want any reason for them to delay your treatment.

Sorry for the overload of info, I just know how frustrating it is to suddenly find you are missing a blood test, especially if you have to take time off work.

I got 23 eggs on Weds, 17 fertilised & 5 are top quality so I am hoping and praying for a blast transfer on Monday!  Hope the little embies stay strong through the weekend.

Good luck Hopeful, it is an emotional journey but hopefully worth it all in the end.

Xx


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Beandreaming, 

You are so helpful! Thank you loads for all your advice. I will be looking into the AMH test as I definitely haven't had this done yet and it sounds really helpful if we are accepted for IVF. I have also purchased "proxeed" for my DH that you suggested in your last post. I can't wait till they arrive as the amount of change that you said happened to your DH's sperm is incredible.

Wishing you all the best of luck with your treatment. I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that you get your blast transfer on Monday. This must be a nerve racking weekend for you and I will be thinking of you!

Please keep us updated on your progress  x


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope the Proxeed helps.  The reviews online seemed quite mixed when I bought it but our clinic actually recommend it so I thought that it must be something worth trying.  I also got Dr Wassen Zinc Ace tablets from Boots when they had a 3 for 2 offer and we've both taken those as well.  

On Weds DH produced a 50 million sample, which was 30 million post wash (the good ones!) so he was pleased with himself!  

Good luck!  Xx


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Hopeful,

In West Sussex we got approved for two fresh and two frozen cycles on the NHS although the frozen will be dependent on the number of eggs collected in the fresh cycle.  The Agora said that they typically do a fresh cycle followed by a frozen.

Hope that helps & fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Beandreaming,

That is great news, I bet you and DH were happy. Did everything go well for you today?

x

Hi  lucky34,

Ah that's good that they will fund 2 fresh and frozen cycles. I think where I am they will only fund 1 fresh which is a shame. If it doesn't work i'll just have to go private   x


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Hopeful, thanks for asking,  it was a bit disappointing, we didn't end up with any top quality (AA) blasts so they put a BB and an AC in and now I just need to hope and pray it/they pick up now they are back to nature!  Seems like plenty of people have little ones from not-so-great blasts.... It's a roller coaster!    11 days to OTD!  Xx


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Beandreaming, but hopefully they do mange to pick up for you. I'm sure you will get a positive outcome in the end. Hopefully these 11 days go really quick as well!  xx


----------

